# Deutsche Rechtschreibung



## MrMagoo

Die Rechtschreibreform kann _nicht_ bundesweit in Kraft treten!

Bayern und Nordrhein-Westfalen wollen laut Medienberichten die Einführung der neuen Rechtschreibregeln verschieben. Beide Länder warten demnach, bis der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung in den nächsten Monaten seine Empfehlungen für Korrekturen an dem seit Jahren umstrittenen Regelwerk vorlegt. Somit gelten in beiden Bundesländern vorerst weiter die alte _UND_ die neue Rechtschreibung.

Damit stellen sich der bayerische Ministerpräsident Edmund Stoiber und der nordrhein-westfälische Ministerpräsident Jürgen Rüttgers gegen die Kultusministerkonferenz: Diese hatte Anfang Juni einstimmig beschlossen, die unstrittigen Teile der Reform zum 1. August 2005 verbindlich werden zu lassen.
"Es mache keinen Sinn", so Stoiber "die Regeln jetzt einzuführen und dann schon im nächsten Jahr wieder Änderungen vorzunehmen.".
Stoiber forderte zudem die übrigen Bundesländer zur Nachahmung auf.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Die Rechtschreibreform kann _nicht_ bundesweit in Kraft treten!
> 
> Bayern und Nordrhein-Westfalen wollen laut Medienberichten die Einführung der neuen Rechtschreibregeln verschieben. Beide Länder warten demnach, bis der Rat für deutsche Rechtschreibung in den nächsten Monaten seine Empfehlungen für Korrekturen an dem seit Jahren umstrittenen Regelwerk vorlegt. Somit gelten in beiden Bundesländern vorerst weiter die alte _UND_ die neue Rechtschreibung.
> 
> Damit stellen sich der bayerische Ministerpräsident Edmund Stoiber und der nordrhein-westfälische Ministerpräsident Jürgen Rüttgers gegen die Kultusministerkonferenz: Diese hatte Anfang Juni einstimmig beschlossen, die unstrittigen Teile der Reform zum 1. August 2005 verbindlich werden zu lassen.
> "Es mache keinen Sinn", so Stoiber "die Regeln jetzt einzuführen und dann schon im nächsten Jahr wieder Änderungen vorzunehmen.".
> Stoiber forderte zudem die übrigen Bundesländer zur Nachahmung auf.


Interesting. Jens, according to your understanding, is this in regard to ALL changes, including things like the replacemen of ß with ss—or just SOME of the new rules?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Interesting. Jens, according to your understanding, is this in regard to ALL changes, including things like the replacemen of ß with ss—or just SOME of the new rules?
> 
> Gaer



Das wäre interessant zu wissen. Zumindest weiß ich, dass ab 1. August in Brandenburg und Sachsen (ich glaube, in allen neuen Bundesländern) alle neuen Regeln in Kraft treten sollen, AUSSER die umstrittenen Änderungen, seien es Trennungsregeln wie "kennen lernen" bzw. "wieder gutmachen" oder Großschreibregeln wie "die anderen". All diese werden noch nicht verbindlich, nur vorgeschrieben. Darauf soll auch in Schulen Rücksicht genommen werden, nur eindeutige Änderungen z.B. ss statt ß sind dann vollkommen verbindlich.


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> Interesting. Jens, according to your understanding, is this in regard to ALL changes, including things like the replacemen of ß with ss—or just SOME of the new rules?


Das betrifft alle Regeln. In Bayern und Nordrhein-Westfalen gelten damit die Übergangsregeln weiter, nach denen die alte und die neue Rechtschreibung weiter nebenher Gütiigkeit haben.

(Also stimmt mein Fazit aus dem Hin und Her der Rechtschreibreform auch weiterhin: Letzlich ist es egal, wie man was schreibt )

Axl


----------



## MrMagoo

Genau, jeda schreipt ainfach so, wieja will - auch, wennß merquürdig außsieht!

*lol* "*merquürdig*" gefällt mir irgendwie... cool..., das sieht echt stark aus!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Genau, jeda schreipt ainfach so, wieja will - auch, wennß merquürdig außsieht!
> 
> *lol* "*merquürdig*" gefällt mir irgendwie... cool..., das sieht echt stark aus!



Schdimmt, dass find ich och gans nihtlich. Dass errinnat mich graht darann, alls mainä Schwästa "kwieken" jeschriebm hatt.


----------



## sohc4

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> "*merquürdig*" gefällt mir irgendwie... cool..., das sieht echt stark aus!


"grybl" gefällt mir persönlich besonders gut .

Axl


----------



## Jana337

Am bestn soltet ír dí čechiše šrajbwaize ybernémn - aine zér lógiše špráche, obvól es echt merkvýrdich auszít.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Am bestn soltet ír dí čechiše šrajbwaize ybernémn - aine zér lógiše špráche, obvól es echt merkvýrdich auszít.
> 
> Jana



Häy, gans eerlich Iahna: Daine Wahrijante sit würglich rächt čechiš auß!


----------



## sohc4

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Am bestn soltet ír dí čechiše šrajbwaize ybernémn - aine zér lógiše špráche, obvól es echt merkvýrdich auszít.


Da kann ich nur sagen: "Ryštýtš" .

Áxl


----------



## MrMagoo

Wenn ich in meina Mundaat schraip, kann mans imma nochanzchut erkenn.
Mein ehemaalicha Lehra hat ma'n Buch üba dat Westfeelische cheschriem, is chanz lustich. Chanz so sclimm, wie et hie aus-ßieht, red' ich natüelich nich.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wenn ich in meina Mundaat schraip, kann mans imma nochanzchut erkenn.
> Mein ehemaalicha Lehra hat ma'n Buch üba dat Westfeelische cheschriem, is chanz lustich. Chanz so sclimm, wie et hie aus-ßieht, red' ich natüelich nich.



Würd aba bei meim Sexschn jnoso außsehn, nu? Chfind diesn Sräd hier ma so rischtsch scheen, do kann i mich ma so rischtsch außsprechn.   

Aba jans ehrlich, Jens: I sprech zwa net jans sou schlimm, aber chab n paar Freunde, die verstehst kaum, wenn die ma'n bissl Sexsch auflechn.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Würd aba bei meim Sexschn jnoso außsehn, nu? Chfind diesn  Sräd Fahdn  hier ma so rischtsch scheen, do kann i mich ma so rischtsch außsprechn.
> 
> Aba jans ehrlich, Jens: I sprech zwa net jans sou schlimm, aber chab n paar Freunde, die verstehst kaum, wenn die ma'n bissl Sexsch auflechn.


Auflechn - ?

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Auflechn - ?
> 
> Jana



auflegen


----------



## sohc4

Oh mei, boi ees oie mittanand bloss a soo redn daads, wiea's as vo dahoam gwohnd seids, na daa ja do boid koana mea wos vaschdeng .

Axl, der Urbayer


----------



## Jana337

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Oh mei, boi ees oie mittanand bloss a soo redn daads, wiea's as vo dahoam gwohnd seids, na daa ja do boid koana mea wos vaschdeng .
> 
> Axl, der Urbayer


Axl, ich bin total überfordert.  Ajne ýbrsecung vére sér net. 

Danke,

Jana


----------



## sohc4

Mir ist ein bedauerlicher Schreibfehler unterlaufen:


			
				sohc4 said:
			
		

> Oh mei, boi ees oie mittanand bloss a soo redn daads, wiea's as vo dahoam gwohnd seids, na daad ja do boid koana mea wos vaschdeng .


Das ist auch sicher der Grund, warum Jana


			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> Axl, ich bin total überfordert.  Ajne ýbrsecung vére sér net.


es nicht verstanden hat. 

Also hier die ýbrsecung:

"Oh je, wenn ihr alle meieinander nur so reden würdet, wie ihr es von zu Hause gewohnt seid, dann würde ja bald keiner mehr etwas verstehen"

Axl


----------



## MrMagoo

Is doch ejal, de Hauptßache is doch, dat wa uns wohlfühln, mi'm büschen Mundaatcheklöne is dat doch'n fein Dingen! 
Tut uns ßo ap und an ßicha ma chanz chut.


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Also hier die ýbrsecung:
> 
> "Oh je, wenn ihr alle meieinander nur so reden würdet, wie ihr es von zu Hause gewohnt seid, dann würde ja bald keiner mehr etwas verstehen"
> 
> Axl



Ey ma, Axl, da klingt scha escht wi än ondre Sproch. I weyß nu zwoar ne, ab sou Säxsch wirklsch chämand sprich, oaba de greeßtn Teil dorte von kennt I uf jeedn Fall forstehn. Trotzm hätt i von deina kaum wat forstan'n.


----------



## MrMagoo

Ich liebe Dialekte


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich liebe Dialekte



Nur deswegen schreibe ich so, wie ich reden könnte. Kein Problem für mich,    total einen auf Sächsisch machen, aber in Wirklichkeit spreche ich noch relativ gutes Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ey ma, Axl, da klingt scha escht wi än ondre Sproch. I weyß nu zwoar ne, ab sou Säxsch wirklsch chämand sprich, oaba de greeßtn Teil dorte von kennt I uf jeedn Fall forstehn. Trotzm hätt i von deina kaum wat forstan'n.



Du hast es auch ništ kapírt? Es frojt mich, das ich nicht dí ajncige vár, dí draus nicht klúg vár. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Du hast es auch ništ kapírt? Es frojt mich, das ich nicht dí ajncige vár, dí draus nicht klúg vár.
> 
> Jana



Welsch ä tolla Sred (ä sori - Foodn). Keena forstehtn ondern, oaba alle kenn ausjelossn schreim.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Welsch ä tolla Sred (ä sori - Foodn). Keena forstehtn ondern, oaba alle kenn ausjelossn schreim.


 
Ich weiß, warum Sächsisch von einigen schon nicht mehr als Deutsch angesehen wird.... *lol*


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich weiß, warum Sächsisch von einigen schon nicht mehr als Deutsch angesehen wird.... *lol*



Geschweige denn Bayrisch oder Schwäbisch, hm?


----------



## gaer

Can you imagine what someone would thing reading through this thread trying to find out how to write German correctly?  

At any rate, did we ever agree about what changes ARE going to be kept, if any, and where it will happen? Or won't happen? 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Can you imagine what someone would thin*k* reading through this thread trying to find out how to write German correctly?



That's very true. Jana, you should close this thread or delete or whatever.    That's very poor German writing.


----------



## MrMagoo

*Arrgghh* ... ...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *Arrgghh* ... ...



Oh, habe ich dich etwas verärgert? Meine Güte, dass das so    leicht von der Schulter fällt, zumal du doch mein Vater sein könntest.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh, habe ich dich etwas verärgert? Meine Güte, dass das so  leicht von der Schulter fällt, zumal du doch mein Vater sein könntest.


 
Ich versuch's Dir  x-mal zu erklären, aber scheinbar  fruchtet's nicht... 
Nochmal: *Dialekte sind kein schlechtes Deutsch!*

 So, jetzt sag' ich's aber nicht nochmal! 

Ich könnte Dein Vater sein? Das bezweifle ich...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich versuch's Dir  x-mal zu erklären, aber scheinbar  fruchtet's nicht...
> Nochmal: *Dialekte sind kein schlechtes Deutsch!*
> 
> So, jetzt sag' ich's aber nicht nochmal!
> 
> Ich könnte Dein Vater sein? Das bezweifle ich...



Ich bezog mich doch gar nicht darauf, dass Dialekte kein schlechtes Deutsch sind, sondern darafuf, dass du *Aargh" zu meinem Satz über das Schwäbische gemacht habe. Oder hattest du etwa was anderes    im Sinn?

Du könntest _fast_.


----------



## MrMagoo

Und mein *Aarrgghh* wiederum bezog sich auf Deinen Beitrag, in dem Du schriebst, daß es "poor German" sei, was wir da geschrieben haben...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Und mein *Aarrgghh* wiederum bezog sich auf Deinen Beitrag, in dem Du schriebst, daß es "poor German" sei, was wir da geschrieben haben...



Ach so, na dann haben wir sehr lange und relativ weit    aneinander vorbeigeredet.


----------

